# The best sushi in town?



## snakesonaplane (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Newly arrived twenty-something gal in Dubai, trying to find out a good sushi joint. Any suggestions?

Cheers.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

snakesonaplane said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Newly arrived twenty-something gal in Dubai, trying to find out a good sushi joint. Any suggestions?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi

Welcome to Dubai

Yo Sushi in Festival City is fine.

Sumo Sushi & Bento are really good - they have branches in Jumeirah beach road and Al Garhoud (near the tennis stadium) - may also have others branches but these I have tried.

Movenpick in Oud Metha has great sushi as part of their Friday brunch buffet selection.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sushi Counter. on Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai Mall and somewhere else. Good stuff.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Sushi Counter also gets the thumbs up from me, as does Hako Sushi in JLT. For more high end stuff, Icho at the Radisson Royal is seriously good.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Marriot hotel in Deira on Abu Baker is good too!!!!


----------



## snakesonaplane (Aug 10, 2013)

Hmm, good options. Thanks very much all. Will get chomping.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Avoid Yo Sushi like the plague!!!! My Japanese friends all swear by Icho in the Royal Radisson on Sh. Zayed Rd.. really good stuff and they say it is very close to authentic Japanese style sushi. The place is usually empty but the food it great!


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

We took some Japanese clients to Zuma and they commented that it is equal to what they would get in Tokyo. However, note that I said "we took some Japanese clients" - meaning I did not pay. 

Zuma is also kind of wall to wall egos.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jinx said:


> Avoid Yo Sushi like the plague!!!!


agree.
far from authentic.
the 'baggage carousel' concept is Japanese, but it is far far better than Yo Sushi's offering!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I love Bentoya - it's in one of the small buildings on Shk Zayed road, always lots of Japanese in there, so it must be pretty authentic.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I like miyabi in Media City and I will be hitting many of the places posted (except Yo, bleh!). Great thread!


----------



## hgulzow (Mar 15, 2013)

LOVE SUSHI!!!!!! I usually go to Miyabi's decent price! Great sushi!!! It's a gem hidden off the main streets of Dubai!!!! Good luck! Miyabi Sushi & Bento - Thank you for visiting us!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I swear by Bento Ya on Sheikh Zayed Road. It's a no frills place but brilliant sushi and has quite an authentic feel to it with the Japanese comics, etc.

Yo Sushi is by far the worst sushi experience I've had in Dubai.

I miss my weekly sushi dates with Jynxgirl at Bento Ya


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I swear by Bento Ya on Sheikh Zayed Road.


D5*, I did a quick search...

Is it the one close to Dusit Thani hotel on Sheikh Zayed, just north of exit to Dubai Mall ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ccr said:


> D5*


That is awesome .... pamela gots street cred lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ccr said:


> D5*, I did a quick search...
> 
> Is it the one close to Dusit Thani hotel on Sheikh Zayed, just north of exit to Dubai Mall ?


Yup!

•Ù“–‰®�šAuthentic Japanese cuisine BENTOYA in Dubai

They even have a place in Garhoud but this one's the ORIGINAL


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 31, 2013)

Miyabi along SZR, 2 farts away from the financial metro station


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Simey said:


> We took some Japanese clients to Zuma and they commented that it is equal to what they would get in Tokyo. However, note that I said "we took some Japanese clients" - meaning I did not pay.
> 
> Zuma is also kind of wall to wall egos.


I have been to Zuma few times I think the quality of food is very good, however its not cheap, the portions are small and unless you look the part they tend to look down their noses at you


----------



## scorpio_Dubai (Sep 2, 2013)

Try okku in H hotel


Its the best


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Honestly, all sushi is Dubai is just OK. Sushi Counter > Sumo > Bentoya are the places I frequent. They are all OK to good. The high end places probably won't taste much better at 5 times the price.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Bentoya


----------

